# Rockler Power Air Respirator



## GaryK

Good review Dick. Where do the batteries go? Does it have a wire attached? Is that what I see attached
to the guys hip in the picture?


----------



## Chipncut

That's the battery pack on his belt, it takes 4 AA batteries.


----------



## bbrooks

Thanks for the review Dick. It sounds like a respirator I should look in to.

How does it feel while wearing your glasses? It looks like it rides up the nose quite a bit.


----------



## Chipncut

Bill, in my picture I may have had it adjusted a little high. It's something a person has to get used to.

It doesn't seem to bother my Son, & he has a smaller face than me.

One thing, the fresh air feels good.

I think it should work with a beard, because of the positive fan pressure.


----------



## ND2ELK

Hi Dick

This sure looks like the respirator to have. After breathing saw dust all of these years I seem to cough a lot more than I used to around saw dust. I like the idea of the fan to keep your face cooler when wearing. How bad is it on battery useage?

Tom


----------



## Grumpy

Looks good to me Dick, particularly the fan cooling in humid climes. I would be interested in the battery life as well. do you have any information on that?.


----------



## David

Dick -

This is a very timely review as I have been looking into a good dust respirator. I always value your judgment.

David


----------



## motthunter

looks good.. enjoy the fresher air


----------



## Chipncut

To tell you the truth, I have never worn it long enough to run down the batteries completely.

I'll ask my son how long they last for him.

If you read the reviews on Rockler, one fellow says he gets 4 hours on a charge.

I have learned something, when I buy batteries for my camera, I now buy the NiMH battery with the highest mAhr. rating, so when buying batteries, look at the rating in the small print on the battery. It's worth paying a little extra for a higher rated battery.

From Wikipedia: *NiMH battery can have two to three times the capacity of an equivalent size NiCd. However, compared to the lithium-ion battery, the volumetric energy density is lower and self-discharge is higher.

Common AA batteries (penlight-size) have nominal charge capacities© ranging from 1100 mA·hr to 2900 mA·hr at 1.2 V*

If you want all of the battery info. on Wikipedia, click here.


----------



## sharad

Very nice review of an important device to keep dust entering lungs. What is the cost of the respirator?
Sharad


----------



## Chipncut

Click here, for the prices.

It's $62.99, the extra filters are shown on Rockler.

My Son has used his mask for almost a year now, & hasn't needed to change the cartridge yet.


----------



## jockmike2

Looks like a good idea Dick. If I get my Lathe going I definately will get me one. mike


----------



## Chipncut

I forgot to mention, that it works the same as a regular respirator when the batteries are dead.

It's takes a little more effort to breath though. A person gets used to the fan.


----------



## PanamaJack

Thanks for this review Dick. A job well done. I'm going to order one soon.


----------



## GaryK

Do you have any problem wearing glasses or ear muffs?

I recently tried the Trend Face shield and it made wearing glasses difficult and ear muffs impossible.


----------



## Chipncut

When I first started using it, I had to tune up my adjustments, I go under my chin a little further,

but no problem after That.

No problems with ear muffs. My Son says it's kind of a hassle when removing all the stuff when you're done.

You just remember to remove them in the reverse order.

The plastic strap that goes over the head has a bunch of little knobs on the surface of it to hold it in place, I guess.

They kind of irritate the scalp, a little to pointy, but I filed them down a little, & its fine now.


----------



## GaryK

Thanks Dick. I think I will give it a try.


----------



## Chipncut

I've worn a lot of different respirators over the years, & everyone of them have something to be desired.

I guess everyone has a little different contour to there face, & they try to design one that fits all.

The silicon rubber mask seems to adjust fairly well.

The fresh air supply is really a nice feature.


----------



## boboswin

That's a real improvement over the fan-less systems that I wear off and on when I'm spraying finish.
With the cannister down front like that I wonder how it will be for looking straight down? 
I guess for as often as you do that it should work just fine.
One caveat, it does not tell us if you can get specialized filters for it.
I'd want to check on that too.

Nice find Dick and good review.

Bob


----------



## Chipncut

If you got the Diameter of the filter you may be able to get a cannister for painting.

I'll check the size.


----------



## Chipncut

*The instruction sheet.*










~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*The cartridge is 3 3/16" x 1"* You should be able to get filters for painting.


----------



## GaryK

I just ordered one so we shall see.

I hope it's the one I have been looking for.


----------



## Chipncut

I too, hope it satisfies you.


----------



## Chipncut

I recently got a message from Gary, that he got his respirator, & he told me he likes it.

When I recommend something to others, it's kind of a scary, hoping you did the right thing.

My respirator isn't working to well right now. I accidentally left my battery pack on my belt, & drove to the post office.

Shortly after I was going to use my respirator, & I couldn't find the battery pack, & then I remembered what

happened. It must have fallen off into the snow when exiting the car.

I'll have to make myself another battery pack, because Rockler doesn't have parts for it.

I've been using it without power, It's a little tougher breathing, but it still works OK.


----------



## sbryan55

thanks for the review Dick. I may have to order one of these as well. Paper dust masks are almost useless. I have been using a respirator as well but it doesn't have any power to it. I have some Rockler rewards that I need to use so this will be on my list.

Thanks.


----------



## StraightEdge

I'm just getting into woodworking and have given alot of thought to dust control/respirators etc… This review is right on. Looks like something that will be used….consistantly versus being used once or twice and then left in the drawer because it is too much a hassle….! Thanks for the review and everyone elses input.

Carlyle


----------



## GaryK

It works great! Makes a big difference. The power makes it a lot easier to breath. You really notice it when
you accidently pull the plug on it.


----------



## Chipncut

GaryK,

I'm glad you're satisfied, you've had it long enough now, to have more use of it .

It's very hard to recommend things, because everyone seems to have a different outlook about things.


----------



## bbrooks

Did you ever get the replacement part Dick? Do you still like your powered respirator?

Has anyone tried the Triton over the head model with hat and face shield? A lot more money, but I am curious how well it works. I believe Debbie had tried it and said it was hot in the summer. Any others?


----------



## Chipncut

Hi Bill,

I haven't used it lately, & haven't taken time to make myself a power supply. I've been using it powerless.

Like Gary said, it's tougher breathing without the power.

I haven't had a chance to look at my son's battery pack yet, so I can copy it. there's a 2 speed switch on it.

He has used it almost everyday since he got it, & he's on the road a lot.

Rockler doesn't sell parts for it.

It's made in China, that's why, *What else is new!! *


----------



## Richard4617

HI all. I bought one of these respirators. I thought the design was good because I need a respirator in my shop regardless of whether I am at the lathe. I too was impressed with the battery life. However, one day when I was doing some sanding on the lathe, I could tell I got a lungful of dust. Afterward I blew my nose - well I don't want to be too graphic, but it was clear to me the mask had leaked.

I regularly see an allergist and at my next visit, my lung capacity had diminished 1/3! I am now on inhaled steroids and my lung capacity is returning. But I returned that mask! I don't have a beard or any facial hair that would interfere with the seal on my face.

My advice: Use at our own risk.

Still looking for a powered respirator.


----------



## Chipncut

I'm sorry this had to, happen to you.

I can't believe the mask leaked, because when the fan is running,

there's positive air pressure inside the mask.

If there is leakage it would blow the sawdust away from it.

I was wondering if there's a possibility you may have accidentally put

the batteries in backwards, this could cause the fan to run backwards.


----------



## Chipncut

I just discovered that Garrett Wade also sells this *Power Dust Mask*.

You also get a solvent filter with it.


----------



## Viking

Same one available at Woodcraft for $69.99.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2020033/19327/Power-Mask-Powered-Respirator.aspx


----------



## b2rtch

I was looking this review and comment and then at Rockler website, I see no indication of the size of the particles this filter will stop or its efficiency. 
Do you have any information.
I use a 3M HEPA respirator and still find dust in my nose and I get allergies. 
I wonder if this one would work better for me.
I looked a the Trend, this thing is just to bulky and heavy for me.


----------



## Chipncut

The filter that comes with this mask is a P-1.

Here's the ratings of different filters.
*Class Filter penetration limit (at 95 L/min air flow)
P1 Filters at least 80% of airborne particles
P2 Filters at least 94% of airborne particles
P3 Filters at least 99.95% of airborne particles*

If you want greater efficiency, you should get the P-3 cartridge.

*I think the advantage of this mask is the positive pressure inside the mask, so if you do have a leak, dust can't get in.*

Here's the European standard that's explained in Wikipedia.

*You can maybe look for the USA standards there also*.


----------



## Fired_Yo_Momma

Luke I am your father


----------

